# Travel Trailer faucets



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Any reason not to change the cheesy cheap faucets in my TT with real and quality residential faucets?


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

To save space, Rv faucets are sometimes smaller in diameter & spacing than those found in residential faucets. Example; I can't buy a sink strainer replacement from home depot or lowes for my old 5th wheel because their strainers are too large. Changing the sink out may be an option. IDK


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

No not really. I have changed them out in the past with no issues and we were much happier with the residential style. Just make sure you take the old one with you to the hardware store to match up the fittings and hoses.


----------



## 82dodge (Jun 21, 2016)

Hunter11 said:


> No not really. I have changed them out in the past with no issues and we were much happier with the residential style. Just make sure you take the old one with you to the hardware store to match up the fittings and hoses.


What Hunter said. I had to replace an existing sink faucet with a residential one and it worked out great.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks fellers. Just what I wanted to hear.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

*sink strainer*



djwag94 said:


> To save space, Rv faucets are sometimes smaller in diameter & spacing than those found in residential faucets. Example; I can't buy a sink strainer replacement from home depot or lowes for my old 5th wheel because their strainers are too large. Changing the sink out may be an option. IDK


Get the one from Home Depot that looks good to you and then force it into a shot glass, bend size and repeat untill it fits. Worked for my rockwood and saved some dollars


----------

